# error clamav..



## cruzler (May 8, 2009)

Dear all, i need help, please.. 

I have problem when i try to install clamav, based on freebsd.qmailrock.org, when i do installation, it say like this :


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lc_r
*** Error code 1

Stop in /downloads/qmailrocks/clamav-0.87/libclamav.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /downloads/qmailrocks/clamav-0.87.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /downloads/qmailrocks/clamav-0.87.
```

i was install libcheck and glib2.0 package, but..the result still same.. 

Do anyone have a clue for this case? 

Thanks..


----------



## vivek (May 8, 2009)

qmailrocks documents are pretty outdated. Install anti virus from the ports. On other hand check out following link; it covers Postfix+Virtual Users+Anti Spam+Anti Virus etc:
http://www.purplehat.org/?page_id=4


----------



## cruzler (May 11, 2009)

@vivek

Thanks a lot sir, with ur clue.. i already success install ClamAV by qmailrock tutorial yesterday, the error is because FreeBSD 7 didn't match with "-lc_r" parammeter, i found some link by google, that told me if i should remove "-lc_r" from "configure", so i remove it..and do configure n run install again.. and it was success..

Maybe next, i will follow your tutorial.. but sir, is it oke? i mean i look the tutorial, it's for postfix as MTA, but now, i use Qmail as MTA..is there nothing differential of it configuration? 

Thanks..


----------



## vivek (May 11, 2009)

Yes, both are different mta. Both are good. Almost all our mail servers are powered by postfix server; so I trend to recommend it. Either way both are good MTAs.


----------



## cruzler (May 12, 2009)

@vivek

Hoo.. ok, sir..thanks a lot.. and i was successful install clamav using your tutorial..


----------

